# XML-Datei mit SQL-Syntax erstellen und verwalten



## Horald (19. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

vielleicht sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, aber ich suche nach einer einfachen Möglichkeit, Bibliothek womit ich XML-Dateien mit SQL-Syntax erstellen und verwalten kann.
Also z.B.:


```
Statement st = conn.createStatement("Adressen.xml");
        ResultSet rec = st.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM adressen");
        while(rec.next()) {
           ta.append(rec.getString("A_VORNAME")+'\n');
          }
        st.close();
```

Die Struktur würde ich dann vorher z.B. mit einem CREATE TABLE Befehl erzeugen.
Hoffe auf eine hilfreiche Antwort.

Gruß

Horst


----------



## Roar (19. Jul 2005)

ich glaub du suchst sowas wie exist oder xindice ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Jul 2005)

es gibt irgendwo einen experimentellen jdbc treiber, mit dem du auf xml-dokumente zugreifen kannst, weiss aber nicht mehr wie der heisst

im übrigen bieten fast alle mordernen datenbanken die möglichkeit, mit xml umzugehen (FOR XML usw.)

aber wahrscheinlich ist exist / xindice besser für dich


----------



## Horald (22. Jul 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es gibt irgendwo einen experimentellen jdbc treiber, mit dem du auf xml-dokumente zugreifen kannst, weiss aber nicht mehr wie der heisst
> 
> im übrigen bieten fast alle mordernen datenbanken die möglichkeit, mit xml umzugehen (FOR XML usw.)
> 
> aber wahrscheinlich ist exist / xindice besser für dich



Hallo,

ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich suche eine Classen-Bibliothek die "reine" SQL-Syntax kann.
 exist oder xindice basieren, wenn ich es richtig verstehe auf XQuery. Und diese hat eine eigene Syntax!
Der jdbc-Treiber, denke ich, kommt da schon eher in meine Richtung. Ich habe halt eine ganze Reihe
SQL-Statements die möchte ich direkt auf eine XML-Datenbank anwenden, ohne die Statements in eine neue Query-Sprache zu konvertieren. Noch keiner soetwas gemacht?  :### 

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß

Horst


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jul 2005)

würde mich wundern, wenn es sowas gibt...

du willst mit ganz normalem SQL eine XML Datenbank abfragen? Wie soll denn das aussehen??


----------

